# San Jose Surf Coach Arrested



## Fact (Dec 10, 2019)

This is a good reminder for parents of both boys and girls to don't leave your kiddos alone with coaches and don't let them communicate directly with coaches unless you are also included. Not sure of the details, but up in San Jose this evening and it is plastered all over the news.  





__





						News & Announcements | San Jose Police Department, CA
					





					www.sjpd.org


----------



## pewpew (Dec 10, 2019)

Very good advice that all parents need to be reminded of every once in awhile.
"Annoying or molesting" is considered a misdemeanor?? Saying something to a minor would be considered "annoying" and would be considered a misdemeanor I would think. Physically touching a minor..how does that not carry a felony charge?? But then again I don't know the law..but it definitely sounds flawed to me.


----------



## Toch (Dec 10, 2019)

Death!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Build that wall.


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 15, 2019)

What a scumbag


----------



## ForumParent (Dec 15, 2019)

Woah.  Very good reminder to always keep an eye out.


----------



## algomez619 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Build that wall.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Build that wall.


Obviously he was here legally if he was working for a high school.  A simple google search would reveal that the majority of sex crimes are committed by white pervs over 30.   So don't build the wall unless you mean the one in Colorado.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Any updates on this P.O.S.........?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 14, 2020)

He’s still a P.O.S.


----------



## mlx (Jan 15, 2020)

algomez619 said:


> Obviously he was here legally if he was working for a high school.  A simple google search would reveal that the majority of sex crimes are committed by white pervs over 30.   So don't build the wall unless you mean the one in Colorado.


You have to understand the mentality of these racists P.O.S. people like Sheriff Joe. When they say "Build a wall"what they really mean is get all "Mexicans" (their little brains can't comprehend that not all Hispanics are from Mexico) out of "their" country. What they'll eventually need to understand is that if they don't like Hispanics and don't like hearing other languages, it is THEM (people like Sheriff Joe) who need to leave our country (USA).


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 15, 2020)

algomez619 said:


> Obviously he was here legally if he was working for a high school.  A simple google search would reveal that the majority of sex crimes are committed by white pervs over 30.   So don't build the wall unless you mean the one in Colorado.


A simple google search would reveal that whites are 65% of the population.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 15, 2020)

mlx said:


> You have to understand the mentality of these racists P.O.S. people like Sheriff Joe. When they say "Build a wall"what they really mean is get all "Mexicans" (their little brains can't comprehend that not all Hispanics are from Mexico) out of "their" country. What they'll eventually need to understand is that if they don't like Hispanics and don't like hearing other languages, it is THEM (people like Sheriff Joe) who need to leave our country (USA).


I disagree.  The people that need to go are the libtards that are willing to tax legal, hard working Americans in order to fund free healthcare for illegal aliens the libtards want here because they need those votes to beat President Trump.  When you create legislation that makes it illegal for law enforcement to do their jobs, including communication with ICE, it's pretty clear that a certain group are willing to sell your money in exchange for votes.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Build that wall.


We need to bring back the dumb button


----------



## LMULions (Jan 16, 2020)

c'mon, now. Sheriff Joe represents the voice of those who want to return us to being a "Christian" nation - lol.


----------

